# Don Pepin Garcia My Father Lanceros Cigar Review - Awesome



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I am getting into lancero size cigars... This is not my first Pepin. This cigar is awesome, I think it really shines in the my father line. Very sm...

Read the full review here: Don Pepin Garcia My Father Lanceros Cigar Review - Awesome


----------

